# Huge CRA mistake, now they've frozen my bank accounts over it.



## discopig (Sep 20, 2013)

*t54t4t*

(removed)


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

CRA did self assessment on you for hst (most likely), and usually they take a number out of hat, and in all cases it is much higher than you would normally pay, it happens when you are behind with filings of hst regardless of the reason. You now need to file NIL returns for the last three years up to today and then close the account. If you can't deal with cra (an usually they are not difficult to deal with them at all) get an accountant to help you.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

What HH said. You basically hit a reverse jackpot with CRA. A CA whom you appoint as your designated representative with CRA can help. You will need to bring all your paperwork associated with the business as well as bank account statements and all business paperwork.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It happened to me when I got behind on GST filings. I asked them to defer collection action until I could file the three years missing. It turned out that they owed me some money because of input credits. It was all cleared up without interest or penalties. But not filing was not an option!


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

If it was nothing more than just a name, this would not have happened. You most likely had a business number with your GST and got reassessed on that. Definitely speak with your accountant. Do let us know what happened.


----------



## youngdad3 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been audited last year by Revenu-Quebec and here is an advice: stop calling them directly and take a GOOD accountant (real CA not a CGA in french terms) that you'll name as your designated representive (one form to fill). He'll know exactly what to do and will take the pressure off your shoulders. Should you have done this at the beginning your accounts would not be freezed right now. My accountant also helped me to save 7k$ in penalty fees so in the end he actually cost me nothing. Good luck with this.


----------

